# What do you do with them all?



## C172Flyer (Nov 3, 2011)

Ive been lurking here for a while, 1st time poster long time reader I guess you would say. Ive got a pair of cobalts that ive had since Sept. they've started laying eggs about 6 weeks ago. My question is what do you do with all of them? Ive now got over 30 tadpoles in the water and just found another egg mass with 10 eggs this morning. Since they've started laying its almost every 7 or 8 days I end up with anywhere from 8 to as much as 14 eggs.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

1) Sell the froglets here. Local pickup is preferable unless you know/have researched safe shipping methods on past threads here. 
2) Contact local schools/colleges to see if the science dept. wants to set up a viv. It would probably be for no profit to you, but they would probably foot the bill to set it up, you have to ask. 
3) Reduce frequency of misting. Remember, even the rainforest goes without rain for a couple of weeks in the winter. This signals a breeding hiatus.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

C172Flyer said:


> Ive been lurking here for a while, 1st time poster long time reader I guess you would say. Ive got a pair of cobalts that ive had since Sept. they've started laying eggs about 6 weeks ago. My question is what do you do with all of them? Ive now got over 30 tadpoles in the water and just found another egg mass with 10 eggs this morning. Since they've started laying its almost every 7 or 8 days I end up with anywhere from 8 to as much as 14 eggs.


Some tincs will only stop if you separate them......that's what I'd do if you want them to stop.....


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh, and shipping isn't hard, if you research and are putting the frogs first (pay attention to temps, and use phase change material)


----------



## intelsuit (Jul 31, 2011)

C172Flyer said:


> Ive been lurking here for a while, 1st time poster long time reader I guess you would say. Ive got a pair of cobalts that ive had since Sept. they've started laying eggs about 6 weeks ago. My question is what do you do with all of them? Ive now got over 30 tadpoles in the water and just found another egg mass with 10 eggs this morning. Since they've started laying its almost every 7 or 8 days I end up with anywhere from 8 to as much as 14 eggs.


This sounds like a good problem to have. It means you have done well and that your viv is healthy and your frogs are happy. Nice work!


----------



## C172Flyer (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I've been trying to dry the tank out and not spray them lately, so I'm hoping that will slow them down for a while. In the meantime I'm working on setting up some tanks for the froglets, so the new froggies have a place when they morph.


----------



## rsain (Nov 5, 2011)

Load them into some type of container. Wrap the containers in a blanket. Go to the airport and type SFF into your GPS on the 172. I'll meet you on the tarmac in an hour or so. Weather has been good up here. You get flight time and I get frogs. 

- ryan


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Quit pulling eggs and tads, they'll slow down a lot.


----------



## C172Flyer (Nov 3, 2011)

thedude said:


> Quit pulling eggs and tads, they'll slow down a lot.


Ive tried that already. I left petri dishes in there before to see what would happen and they just keep piling my clutches in the dishes. Then we I go in to look they kind of sit around staring at me like "its about time you came to clean this mess up."


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There is nothing compelling you to rear any more of the tadpoles. If you pull and discard the eggs, then you won't be over run and you can continue to cycle down the tank. One of the main triggers for repeat and rapid egg production is the amount of fat reserves the frogs have. If your frogs are fat and/or you are feeding them frequently they will continue to produce massive amounts of eggs. 

Keep in mind you don't have to hatch out the eggs. 

Ed


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Most everybody in the hobby experiences this at some point. As Ed stated, you are under no obligation to pull eggs or raise the tads. Under certain circumstance culling tads is actually good for the hobby in that it discourages the boom/bust cycle that tends to happen. I have two pairs of tincs that I have stopped pulling eggs for a while for the same reason.


----------



## ezjase (May 5, 2009)

I would love to take some off your hands! LOL! Great job!


----------

